# neighbours dog wont stop barking



## happynagini (Nov 9, 2012)

What can i legally do? Its a german shepherd and they have the most annoying barks. It barks all night and im at my wits end!!
Has anyone else dealt with this? They are our back fence neighbours (culdesacs)'and we have never spoken to them.
Even our cattle dog and great dane x never bark!! (Except when the lawn mower first comes out )

Can i shoot it? Just kidding. But its tempting to shoot it with a supersoaker. Full of acid. Joking. :\


----------



## someday (Nov 9, 2012)

put a letter in there mail box telling them to keep there dog quieter or ull take it further =)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 9, 2012)

You can take it up with your local council.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 9, 2012)

Ring cops and council


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2012)

i'd write a letter and suggest a citronella no bark collar or a no bark dog school. and if nothing is done then ring the council.


----------



## K3nny (Nov 10, 2012)

happynagini said:


> and we have never spoken to them.



common sense dictates this is where you begin before taking other drastic options, it's called being civil


----------



## phantomreptiles (Nov 10, 2012)

K3nny said:


> common sense dictates this is where you begin before taking other drastic options, it's called being civil



Depends on the neighbour hood! If I asked my neighbours to do something about their barking dog I would probably be hit over the head with a baseball bat!
If ok neighbourhood then perhaps an anonymous letter to let them know their dog is barking (they may not be aware). If this doesn't achieve anything, a call to the council, who will get you to fill in a form, (well Brisbane anyway) and then they send a letter to the occupants advising they have had a complaint and they need to rectify it.
Most times a letter from the council is enough for most people
Nothing more annoying than a barking dog!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 10, 2012)

check out your councils 'companion animal' act to see what their stand is in regards to barking dogs, MOST councils these days have barking dogs as nuisance and as such can deal with them

i believe the owners are given 3 warnings then they can take action if the owners dont comply

if you think you can approach them then do so but we aware that if you do that and they dont do anything and you complain to the council its going to be pretty obvious who reported them so perhaps a nice letter posted to them explaining that your just letting them know that their dog is annoying the neighbourhood with its barking and send them a copy of the council 'companion act' so they know the law it might be enough 

however the fact it barks when they are obviously home and they do nothing means they pretty much dont give a rats or they would be out there making some attempt to keep it quiet, im betting the dogs bored hence why its being a nuisance

good luck nothing worse then barking dogs..i have two and they NEVER bark yet every night i hear dogs all around me barking away and owners doing nothing about them


----------



## spotlight (Nov 10, 2012)

Try moving away LOL


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2012)

i have 5 dogs and they don't bark unless they hear a mower, thunder or someone walking up my driveway. only 2 react to thunder and so they don't annoy the neighbours if its late i lock them in the garage. wen its mowers it never last longer than 1-2 hours depends how long the neighbours take to mow the lawn. i provide toys and chew toys to keep them busy and they have each other to play with and play tag o war together.

i have respect for my neighbours and they respect me. its common decency. 

i am sure your neighbours are aware their dog is a barker and that it keeps people up unless they are def.

i'd never say anything to them as said before if they do nothing and you call the council they will know its you and they might cause more problems


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 10, 2012)

exactly saintanger, lots of people say to approach them and politely let them know but to me that just makes you a target, you might not ring the council and someone else could but you will be targeted by them as the 'dobber' cause you spoke to them about their barking dog

i honestly believe owners MUST know their dogs bark after all someone would have to be home during the night at least to hear them for themselves especially if the dog is a continual barker they cant fail to know IMO they obviously dont care enough about their neighbours to do something to stop it, neighbours use to respect each other but these days it seems to have gone by the wind and sometimes it can become downright dangerous, hell how many times have we heard about one neighbor killing another over a neighborhood dispute? sometimes animals sometimes other things 

i personally dont bother dealing with anyone living in the rental next door to me, any complaints go directly to the cops or council, oh i did approach them once, they had reversed a car up the driveway late one night and had the music up loud then had to yell at each other to talk the computer room is next to where their carport is and i could put my hand out the side of the house and touch our adjoining fence thats how close the house is to them, i 'seethed' until 2am and walked outside and said 'turn that bloody music down, not everyone is enjoying it' and to my surprise they did lol, i then went back out and thanked them but in that case i think i was more angry then scared of them lol...he also has a mate who either cant reverse or is to frigging lazy cause he pulls up in their driveway then drives across in front of my house and the wheels have now chewed up the dirt so bad that when it rains it becomes almost like quicksand and even the poor postie is starting to get his bike stuck and the weeds have started to take over on the loosen soil..needless to say the council cant or wont do anything which peeves me off because i pay my damn rates and shouldnt have to put up with it


----------



## Stuart (Nov 10, 2012)

Your only two real choice options would be to either confront your neighbor or go straight to the council. Before going to the council I would just check if the dog is barking because no one is home and its lonely or if they are home and ignoring it. 

My shepherds used to bark except I never knew about it until my neighbor came over and told me. Apparently they barked from the moment I left the house until the moment I got home but never made a sound while I was home. Now they only bark on command or if something is out of the ordinary. 

Just my 2c as I believe there is no such thing as a bad dog, just dogs that reflect their owners attitude. Good luck


----------



## damian83 (Nov 10, 2012)

My mates dad slipped his own dog valium to shut it up personally I'd just either write a letter or knock on the door and introduce yourself, maybe the dog barkp while there not home, its common.....I use to play with a neighbours staffw when they went away so it didn't bark from boredom


----------



## 43nickw (Nov 10, 2012)

if all fails you can borrow my shotgun.lol


----------



## FAY (Nov 10, 2012)

Some are just not aware what their dog gets up to when they are not around.
Our dog used to just sit and howl at the gate all the time we were out. Until a neighbour told us we had no idea.
So go around and just ask them are they aware that their dog barks all night?
If they are nasty to you, then ring the council. But at least give them the decency of letting them know first.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 10, 2012)

^Seconded.
One of ours has been a mild barker in the past, we had no idea until we got a letter from the council. I couldn't help but be a little peeved that no one had mentioned it to us before taking it up with the council.
I later found out it was our b!tchy next door neighbour, the same one who later accused the same dog of "barking for 45 minutes straight" when we'd only been out of the house for 20 minutes, and he'd been silent before we left.

Unconventional, but maybe the dog is bored. I gather that if it's being left to bark all night it's probably not getting the stimulation it needs. If you like dogs, and want to try something different, maybe chuck a chicken frame or a marrow bone over the fence, see if that shuts it up for a while When I give mine bones, it's like I don't have any dogs, they all sit down quietly until they're done


----------



## Snapped (Nov 10, 2012)

No, please DO NOT throw anything over the fence to feed it. 

Id be pissed off if anyone tried that with my dogs, barking or not. The dog could choke on it, or be allergic, it isn't your dog, so don't feed it.


Please go and have a friendly chat with them, they may be unaware (might work nightshirt) or be hard of hearing. If that solves nothing, report the noise to the council.

Id always want to know if mine were barking, in fact, I'd be grateful for being told.


----------



## happynagini (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not going to have a chat with them, because when my mum calls the council ranger on monday, they will know it was us, then try to turn around and say our dogs are the same, which they arent.
Mum called the police to ask what we should do and they said keep a diary of when it barks and the times it does it.
I got so fed up last night that I stuck my head over the fence and realised that it really is a german shepherd (i only guessed from the bark lol) and it has a small dog with it that doesnt bark at all, but they are locked up in their patio by a chicken wire fence and arent on the grass bit of their backyard which i think is sad, itd just be bored. The owners appeared to be home, i just banged on the colourbond fence and told it to sit down. It worked.. so why dont the owners or their direct neighbours care? We have a double block backyard so the dog is pretty far away from our house, would hate to be their immediate neighbours!


----------



## Womagaunt (Nov 10, 2012)

hahahahaah my mum actually put an anonymous letter in our neighbours letter box yesterday telling them to stop their dog from barking otherwise actions would be take e.g notifying the council.... it has seemed to work so far lol....


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 10, 2012)

If u know there not there just throw bucket of water on it...works a treat...cant complain about u washing there dog!!!!!! honest after u hit it with water a few times it will stop


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just brick it! lol
No... im sure it might be worth asking other neighbours if they find it annoying as well. Then perhaps approach the owners and just ask them why the dog is barking. Real dogs eg(german sheps) dont usually bark at nothing.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 10, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Just brick it! lol



You beat me to it :lol:

Keep a diary for at least a couple of weeks, when it barks and what time etc..... that is prolly what the council/dog control would tell you to do, depending on state or territory. Knowing your where-abouts would be handy.

Send a registered letter to the neighbours politely informing them thier dog is being overly noisy and ask if there is any possibility they could get it to stop barking......

Then get a big scrubbie and throw it over the neighbours fence, after not feeding it for ages :shock::lol:


----------



## Stimm (Nov 11, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Then get a big scrubbie and throw it over the neighbours fence, after not feeding it for ages :shock::lol:



You beat me to that suggestion!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with Jeannine on this. The thing is they KNOW the dog is making a god-almighty racket all through the night, and clearly don't give a damn about it. Go straight to the council or cops and remove yourself from a potentially problem-fraught neighborhood dispute


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2012)

and if they come knocking asking if you reported them you can tell a white lie and say no but you can understand someone doing it because their dog is a bit of a nuisance especially at night 

never make yourself a target in the sites of what could well be a nutty neighbor (might be a nice one you just never know) because a nutter can make your and your childrens lives miserable and fearful and if they have kids too they could tell those kids you want to kill their dog which means those children will target your children

taking from experience here, have had a few nutter neighbors in my lifetime....back before we moved here the area we lived in had the old wooden paling type fences which were slowly being replaced with tin, when they were doing our fences and had taken down the old fence we sprayed to kill the weeds/grass and because everyone had dogs and cats we got something that would NOT hurt any animals, 'supposedly' the cat out the back got sick the next day and she tried to blame us for poisoning her cat...one quick call by me to the manufactures confirmed their product would NOT have poisoned the cat and asked us to ask them to get the vet to call the company, as we never heard anything anymore about it i guess either the cat wasnt really sick or it wasnt poisoned by the product...mind you at the time we had a mouse plague and just about every house had put bait down to kill them so its even possible the cat might have eaten a dead or sick mouse and she wasnt exactly a responsible owner anyway, she moved in with a few cats and one was a white female who use to come see me and had ALL her litters at my house in the end the cat just never went home again lol


----------



## dangles (Nov 11, 2012)

My sister had complaints put in over her rottie barking on and off through the night. Council ended up coming out and gave them the ultimatum of shut dog up or fines. Set up a camera in the house to watch the backyard and ended up being cats walking across the fence in a section of the yard the dog couldn't get to. Next night they have the dog full run of the yard and problem rectified itself within an hour of darkness


----------



## Hamalicious (Nov 11, 2012)

A guy on gumtree is selling a big scrubby, problem solved.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 11, 2012)

You could do what I did once..... I tape recorded the barking and played it on the stereo really loud, with the speakers strategically aimed at the dog owners house (bedroom window to be fair) see how they like it :lol:

Or you can get a silent dog whistle and connect it to a compressor and give the dog something to bark about Bbbwwwwwahahahahahehehehehe :evil:


----------



## ingie (Nov 12, 2012)

Some people are a bit too quick with the complaint letters  I have got a new puppy and for the fist 2 weeks he was coming to work with me, or wherever I was going, or there was someone home with him. He was always quiet with company and slept nicely beside my bed. The very first time I left him alone and went to the shops for an hour, I came home to an anonymous note saying my dog was ruining someone's life! Perhaps they were confusing me with someone else as there are a lot of dogs in the area. I thought that was a bit extreme though for a 10 week old puppy that was just learning to be alone, for the first time LOL. 

I would have appreciated contact details so I could have spoken with the person to say that I was teaching my puppy that it was OK to be alone in the yard, in short time frames, occasionally during the day, and he is a fast learner. He is 14 weeks old now and has been perfect alone for a few weeks now 

I do have a citronella bark collar for him though because the yappy maltese ****su dog next door was barking at him non stop, and although Zeke (my pup) mainly ignored the yapper, the few times he didn't he was rather loud (great dane)  The collar has stopped him developing any bad habits.

Before I got my pup, that yappie dog used to come under my fence and bark at me doing things in my house! He doesn't enter any more haha.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 12, 2012)

There have been some helpful comments here, and some stupid comments from people who just like to see their post numbers go up.

The thing to do in a situation like this is NEVER attempt "to do the right thing" with unknown neighbours. NEVER identify yourself as the complainant. ALWAYS seek the intervention of a third party (in this case the council ranger) to deal with your complaints about dogs, ESPECIALLY if you have dogs yourself. To attempt to resolve an issue like this by being "nice" to people whose reaction you can't predict is just asking for trouble, and may well start an escalating feud. DON'T EVEN TELL YOUR OTHER NEIGHBOURS THAT YOU HAVE LODGED A COMPLAINT - word "gets around"

I'm a dog owner, and I would always like to think that I'm approachable in the event of a problem with them, but not everyone is like me. Let the council deal with it.

Jamie


----------



## ingie (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with Jamie. Even though I personally would have liked contact details because I would have liked to have a friendly chat, and consider myself to be thoughtful of other people's feelings, I know some crazy people with a sense of entitlement who would possibly become agressive over the threat of the council being involved down the track, and people telling them what to do. You just never know who you are dealing with and don't want to make yourself a target. As demonstrated in this thread, some people think they have a right to tamper with someone else's animals when things aren't going their way. You wouldn't want that to be practiced on you and your pets, by a disgruntled neighbour.

I do think an anonymous note would be polite though before seeking the council. Just in case they are rational people who would like a chance to fix things. Citronella collars are a fantastic training tool with instant results. Mine was only $50 on Ebay - "Barkmate". Perhaps give them a tip LOL.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 12, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> You could do what I did once..... I tape recorded the barking and played it on the stereo really loud, with the speakers strategically aimed at the dog owners house (bedroom window to be fair) see how they like it :lol:



Haha when I had enough of my neighbours dog yapping, I used to perform very loud beat juggling sets on my decks using dog barking samples.
The neighbour on the other side was a drummer and when I had enough of him I'd use the MPC to tap out the same beat he was playing but slightly out of time to muck him up.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe..... just man up and go to the dogs owner and say thier dog is making a noise issue.... ask if they can suggest any ways it could be quietened down..... offer any of your suggestions? It is called communication


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it illegal to just shoot it that's what I'd do man up and bang-flop it


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 13, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Haha when I had enough of my neighbours dog yapping, I used to perform very loud beat juggling sets on my decks using dog barking samples.
> The neighbour on the other side was a drummer and when I had enough of him I'd use the MPC to tap out the same beat he was playing but slightly out of time to muck him up.




but drummers are 'real' musicians!!!.... lol

- - - Updated - - -



Wrightpython said:


> Is it illegal to just shoot it that's what I'd do man up and bang-flop it



Not really a dog person huh?? lol 

- - - Updated - - -

Call me weird but i actually like dogs barking... At least someone is on the look out!?


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 13, 2012)

Little dogs are great as long as they don't bite my scrubbie when he's coiling them.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 13, 2012)

ingie said:


> Some people are a bit too quick with the complaint letters  I have got a new puppy and for the fist 2 weeks he was coming to work with me, or wherever I was going, or there was someone home with him. He was always quiet with company and slept nicely beside my bed. The very first time I left him alone and went to the shops for an hour, I came home to an anonymous note saying my dog was ruining someone's life! Perhaps they were confusing me with someone else as there are a lot of dogs in the area. I thought that was a bit extreme though for a 10 week old puppy that was just learning to be alone, for the first time LOL.
> 
> I would have appreciated contact details so I could have spoken with the person to say that I was teaching my puppy that it was OK to be alone in the yard, in short time frames, occasionally during the day, and he is a fast learner. He is 14 weeks old now and has been perfect alone for a few weeks now
> 
> ...



thats one cute puppy


----------



## CrystalMoon (Nov 14, 2012)

I am surrounded by yards with Dogs that bark on and off all day, as they take it in turns I cop it sweet and dont feel too guilty if mine lets the odd bark out. At night it is a different kettle of fish(for me) and luckily they are all good and you dont hear them  I had a neighbour that had a roaming dog that used to set all my hunting dogs off by running up and down the fence of their 2 acre run at all hours of the night/early morn..... I got the neighbours number and used to ring them to come and collect their dog each time it woke me up lol they soon fixed the problem. I do agree with notifying council if other methods fail 
Good luck


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 14, 2012)

Revenge is sweet! Get a rooster :lol:

When the dog owner comes to complain.... say "Oh goodie.....your dog keeps me awake..... I was hoping my cock would keep you awake too" :shock::lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 14, 2012)

That's what she said


----------



## happynagini (Nov 17, 2012)

Mum was outside today and so was our neighbour. He stuck his head over the fence and asked mum if we ever hear the dog barking. Turns out he spoke to the dogs owner and the dog suffers from "separation anxiety" and has medication for it :/ she also said her husband works nightshift and likes the dog constantly barking because that is her belief of what a guard dog does (if the dog constantly barks, how are you meant to know if something is there or not? Idiot)

He said to the woman that he just wanted to do the right thing first before he called the council ranger, she said dont worry the ranger has already been around. So obviously its annoying a lot of us! Anyways the dog hasnt barked the last 2 nights.. i guess shes decided to dope it up with its meds!!!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 17, 2012)

There you go then, if he sleeps during the day..... get your old drum kit out.... or buy some bagpipes or something and play them while he is trying to sleep, during the day.... when it is 'legal' :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 17, 2012)

ratty i think the noise thing has changed its not just late at night anymore its whenever its offencsive to F$#%@&)*G any one :cry:


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 17, 2012)

Bugga..... Well, get the chainsaw out and cut up some fire wood.... when the noise police come to arrest you, point the dog out to them


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 17, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Bugga..... Well, get the chainsaw out and cut up some fire wood.... when the noise police come to arrest you, point the dog out to them


They will never believe it was the dog with the chainsaw, there not that helpful


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2012)

actually its a pretty well known fact if someones going to rob your house they will take the house with a barking dog because people get so annoyed with the barking they actually ignore it but are more inclined to hear and take notice of a barking dog that doesnt normally bark 

even the cops will tell you that and its against most council's companion animals act these days


----------

